# Fly reel



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe I am getting a new fly reel as a Christmas present (maybe an Orvis Battenkill IV Large Arbor) this year but stumbled across a Lamson Lightspeed and wondered if anyone has any experience with these reels? Was impressed by the feel of it in the store.

Please throw in what you are using and how you feel about it.


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

The lite speed is a very tough reel and Lamson backs up their products. I personally dont own one but my buddy in North Carolina uses only Lamson gear for False Albies, Reds, Blues, Spanish etc. Either way you cant go wrong the LA Battenkill is a good reel also. Good Luck.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for the input.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

You get those bigger reels for the drag. Keep that in mind, and the Battenkill has a sweet smooth drag that will put the hurt on. Good luck and tight lines bro. Let me know when you want to go rip some lips


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna try my luck Friday in Christmas Bay...still looking at a guided trip for December 15th if the Louisanne fish instructor is down ; ).


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I saw some Lamson reels on close out at Madison River Fishing Co. there were some great prices on the lite speed and velocity. Both good reels.

Search MRFC and then look at the clearance list should get you to the web site.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

The Lamson Litespeed is an exceptional reel, especially for the Texas coast. I have two. The newer models, the HardAlox, have a type III anodization, which is the best. Most reels are type II. It is also extremely light. The drag is a sealed conical clutch design, and has very little start-up inertia. The only knock on the reel is that it doesn't have a big cork or carbon drag like a Tibor or Hatch, respectively. Well, most times in Texas you don't need one, as reds, trout, and even jacks aren't going to wear out a Litespeed's drag. FYI - I have an Abel and Tibor also and I often fish the Lamson because it is so light.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Well after all that i ended up with neither. I closed the deal on a Sage 2580. Thanks to all for the input and hope your lines are tight.


----------

